# buying a used car



## Zepol87 (Jan 1, 2012)

you guys have any experience in this. I seriously doubt Mexico has a carfax service but what do i need to look for paperwork wise. Just want to make sure it isn't stolen or is a wanted car or anything


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would write down the VIN and go on the carfax site on your computer.

I personally would never buy a used car in Mexico unless it was my neighbors and you new the history.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

It likely varies by state, but if buying from a stranger is to get the seller to accompany you to tránsito to take the car out of his/her name while you start the process of registering it in yours. This involves paying any fines owed and getting the plates removed. If necessary, tránsito will give you a permit to drive it while your registration is being processed. Also, the seller should give you the factura for the vehicle showing his name and those of previous owners if any. The seller signs it over to you when you pay, and it serves as a title. If the car has been imported and nationalized, you also need the "Pedimento de Importación" that shows legal importation with duty paid. That's how it worked for me, anyhow, buying a car from the newspaper classifieds. If you're buying from a dealer, they may do a lot of this for you.

I don't know what carfax is so can't comment on that part.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I looked at several used cars to purchase from individuals that I did not know. I could tell that one had been rolled, one had been in a front end collision and the other one had some engine problems. Then I found a car that looked good. But I will tell you that I did crawl under and over all the cars while I looked at them. You can tell in most cases when a car has been in an accident or if the tires are not just lined up right or if the under parts of the car are damaged. With the car that looked ok to me, I then took the car to three different shops and had them look at the car and see what was wrong with it. Everything looked fine and the shops all said the car was ok. So I purchased it. The owner and I went down to the government offices and registered the car in my name and I got a clean slate on the car. So if she had tickets or what ever they did not carry forward onto me. I got my plates in my name and the car served me well. It as a good purchase. 
Then I sold the car in another state to a complete stranger and I went down to the government office and picked up paper work to show that the car changed hands and had the new owner sign it. Then I took the paper back to the government office and they registered the change of ownership. I had copies made of all the paperwork and that was that.
I now plan on purchasing another used car with I find what I want.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

surfrider said:


> I looked at several used cars to purchase from individuals that I did not know. I could tell that one had been rolled, one had been in a front end collision and the other one had some engine problems. Then I found a car that looked good. But I will tell you that I did crawl under and over all the cars while I looked at them. You can tell in most cases when a car has been in an accident or if the tires are not just lined up right or if the under parts of the car are damaged. With the car that looked ok to me, I then took the car to three different shops and had them look at the car and see what was wrong with it. Everything looked fine and the shops all said the car was ok. So I purchased it. The owner and I went down to the government offices and registered the car in my name and I got a clean slate on the car. So if she had tickets or what ever they did not carry forward onto me. I got my plates in my name and the car served me well. It as a good purchase.
> Then I sold the car in another state to a complete stranger and I went down to the government office and picked up paper work to show that the car changed hands and had the new owner sign it. Then I took the paper back to the government office and they registered the change of ownership. I had copies made of all the paperwork and that was that.
> I now plan on purchasing another used car with I find what I want.


You did it perfectly well!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Zepol87 said:


> you guys have any experience in this. I seriously doubt Mexico has a carfax service but what do i need to look for paperwork wise. Just want to make sure it isn't stolen or is a wanted car or anything


I don't know about carfax in México, in some states, when You are going to register the car it comes from a different state, mainly DF, Estado de México, Nuevo León, they tell You that they have to send a fax to the state where it was last registered to make sure it does not have any pending payments ( tickets, tenencias, derechos vehiculares)
It may take up to one week for the fax answer to return.
I hope this helps


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

You may also try checking at

Www.repuve.gob.mx
I hope this is useful


----------

